# 2009 1 ton ready to work



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

I was sick of all the break downs and finally gave in. Brand new 09 silverado 1 ton with 8'2 v-boss ready to go. Will travel.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

I just bought a 09 3500srw also...How does it handle the plow??? Can you crank the torsion bars up like on the older ones? I am thinking about a 9ft Meyers Lot plow..How about a couple pics....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

silvercity;716493 said:


> I just bought a 09 3500srw also...How does it handle the plow??? Can you crank the torsion bars up like on the older ones? I am thinking about a 9ft Meyers Lot plow..How about a couple pics....


Same frame and suspension in the 01-09's. My NBS carries my 9'2 Boss the same as my 02.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Snow Master;716335 said:


> I was sick of all the break downs and finally gave in. Brand new 09 silverado 1 ton with 8'2 v-boss ready to go. Will travel.


you should have gotten the 9.2 like dave. unless you do drives. and you just bought a new truck and plow with no accounts and looking this late in the season for work...


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

I have plenty of accounts, but now i have an extra truck to put to work. 

It handles the 8'2 boss like a champ. It's kinda tight in the cab and hard to see all around, but it has plenty of power to push even the deepest of snow. The rear end is jacked up pretty high, but i figure a couple hundred pounds of salt might help a little.


----------

